# Newaygo, MI - Wanted Airflo plow mount 51085 2001 GMC 2500



## Zebrbad (Nov 29, 2018)

Please help me find a Airflow plow mount 51085 I was told is the part number , for my 2001 GMC 2500 , Thank You !


----------



## Zebrbad (Nov 29, 2018)

Zebrbad said:


> Please help me find a Airflow plow mount 51085 I was told is the part number , for my 2001 GMC 2500 , Thank You !


Got the truck mount, now I just need the main truck wire harness. P/N 07184 anyone have any idea where I can find one ..?


----------

